# Tarantula



## Killjoy (Apr 27, 2010)

Shot on Mt. Diablo.






Canon 50D, 70-200 f/2.8 IS with all three Kenko Extension Tubes, ISO 100 f/2.8 1/40 of a second.


----------



## Hardrock (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks good. I think if you could of had a little more DOF it would have turned out a little better.


----------



## Killjoy (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks.  But that's one of the problems of not having a true Macro lens.
When you use all three of the Kenko tubes stacked together, the DOF gets razor thin. 
Looking back at the Exif data, I did shoot this at f/2.8
Next time I shoot with the tubes I'll remember to shoot Aperture Priority and dial it down to f/16 or even f/22 and see what I get.

Thanks for looking. :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Apr 28, 2010)

Neat shot! 
Though I have to say even with a dedicated macro lens you won't get more depth of field - macro is macro and that means tiny depth of field to work with - that you took this shot at f2.8 and got the eyes in focus is a great thing indeed!
If I might ask roughly how far were you from the spider when you took the shot?


----------



## Killjoy (Apr 28, 2010)

I was about this far from it. 

Shot by a buddy of mine while we went on a Tarantula Hunt. That's why it's linked and not imbeded. It's not my shot. (edit: even though it IS of me).


----------



## Overread (Apr 28, 2010)

Neat! I'm going to have to play around with my tubes now - not really ever used them on the 70-200mm before! Though that is still pretty close - those spides can run! (and big spider always like to chase me  )


----------

